# Grand Vacations Title can help you modify your timeshare deed



## alwysonvac (Oct 11, 2016)

I know this question has been asked in the past
I just noticed the following option on the HGVC member site under "Contracts & Loans".  Of course, the fee isn't mentioned but it's good to know 



> _Have recent life changes resulted in a need to modify your Hilton Grand Vacations Club ownership?
> 
> We have the solution for you. Grand Vacations Title can help you modify your timeshare deed(s) in case of marriage, divorce, death, adding family members or adding your timeshare to a trust.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 12, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> I know this question has been asked in the past
> I just noticed the following option on the HGVC member site under "Contracts & Loans".  Of course, the fee isn't mentioned but it's good to know



I used the HGVC Title company to transfer our week into a Trust.   They worked out fine, I don't recall exactly how much they were, but were one the expensive side (shocker).  I just wanted something easy and they fit the bill.  Ours took a long time to process, but i think the delay was Hawaii country and not the title company.   The rates went even higher half way through our transaction, they stuck with our original rate.


----------

